# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pie in pie set up problem?

## duba84

Hello, 

Please help, I have trouble setting up a pie in pie chart.
I have 3 columns (active/won/lost) with values - that would be one pie chart
And I want to extract active one in second pie also in 3 groups (values by percentage of chance of active offers) 20%/50%/80%)

Any ideas?

Tnx!

----------


## duba84

Maybe workbook example will help.

----------


## Andy Pope

The Others slice in a pie of pie is automatically generated.

So the data in the chart is  the Won/Lost/20%/50%/80% items. With the option to put last 3 values in second pie

----------


## duba84

Thank you!

----------

